# Sticky  Camera mount w/pics



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the camera mount that I made for the goat. Depending on your personal preference you will spend approx. $17 or approx. $55. I think most will spend $55 like I did.

*Tools:*
3/16" Allen Wrench
1/4" drill bit and drill
Small common (flat) screwdriver

*Part and cost:*
Platinum Plus by Sunpak mini-D tripod for digital cameras
Part # 620-120BB
$15.99 + tax










After you remove the tripod from the package, spread the extendable legs apart, loosen the Allen screw with the 3/16" Allen Wrench and detach the camera mount and swivel assembly.










Attach the camera mount and swivel assembly to your digital camera/camcorder. Place it on the instrument panel upper trim to get the best position before you drill the hole for the camera mount and swivel assembly. *** DON'T PANIC JUST YET!! This is where the other portion of the $55 comes in. I'll explain below.* Once you've located the best location, pry the upper trim up with the small flat screwdriver, drill the hole using the 1/4" drill bit and insert the Allen screw. _I measured 3 and 11/16" from the side and it placed the mount dead center of the upper trim. This measurement will vary._ Use a small lock washer and flat washer on the bottom of the upper trim and tighten the Allen screw to the camera mount and swivel assembly. Reinstall the upper trim to the instrument panel.



















This is how it look with a small digital camera installed;



















And here is how it look with a small hard disk camcorder;




























When you're done with the filming of your canyon carving, drag racing, road course, etc., just remove your camera, pop the upper trim out, install the new upper trim and go back to stock with no evidence of a camera ever being mounted.

***GM Parts - GM Auto Parts - GM Parts House USA*
$29.15 + shipping and tax (varies depending on your location)

I decided to order it from the local dealership for the $39.33. It came out to $38.14 with tax and a military discount. It would have been just over $42 without the discount.

Here's mine. Still in the box.










This mount is pretty tough for it's small size. Just tighten the set screw on the side of the mount as much as you can if you're only concerned about what's in front of you. Tighten it a little less if you want to quickly swivel it around to tape your opponent fading back.

I plan on using the video on my small digital camera instead of the camcorder. It is much lighter than the camcorder, even though the mount is sturdy enough to support the camcorder. 

Enjoy!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks good. So when you going to put it to use?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Looks good. So when you going to put it to use?


Man I don't know. I barely drive the car. You know that. If I use it when I run you, I'll make sure I point it towards the back since that's where you'll be.


----------

